# Whats up people.



## BigAssRob (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm newer, never properly introduced myself on the board.  Found this site by searching for information and references for certain gear from South of the Border.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 17, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*BigAssRob* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome to the board Bro.


----------



## BigAssRob (Jan 17, 2012)

My name is a joke, not trying to say how big I am....my wife calls me a Big Ass all the time so there ya go.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Imosted (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## sofargone561 (Jan 17, 2012)

welcome to what he said^


----------



## charley (Jan 17, 2012)

Good to know you Rob.................


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome to The IM.


----------



## Dath (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## Peptide Source (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome to IM!!


----------



## brazey (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## windjam (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## BigAssRob (Jan 20, 2012)

thanks


----------



## norcalmuscle (Jan 22, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Jan 22, 2012)

Sup brudda welcome!


----------



## Hambone38 (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome to the site homie!


----------



## sgk55135 (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 26, 2012)

welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## cod123 (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## mmkc (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome to the board B-A-R!


----------



## joby1284 (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome Bro!


----------



## 570junior (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome


----------

